# I don't do slippers...



## ChrisFL (May 27, 2012)

Bulbophyllum	alkmaarense
Bulbophyllum	antenniferum
Bulbophyllum	formosum
Bulbophyllum	bandischii
Bulbophyllum	calceolus
Bulbophyllum	cernuum
Bulbophyllum	contortisepalum
Bulbophyllum	dennisii
Bulbophyllum	dischorense
Bulbophyllum	dolichoglottis
Bulbophyllum	fritillariflorum
Bulbophyllum	longicaudatum
Bulbophyllum	longisepalum
Bulbophyllum	odoratissimum
Bulbophyllum	santosii
Bulbophyllum	sp. aff. unitubum
Bulbophyllum	sp. 'Dos'
Bulbophyllum	sp. 'Rebel'
Bulbophyllum	striatellum
Bulbophyllum	tixierii
Bulbophyllum	trachyanthum
Bulbophyllum	tricanaliferum
Bulbophyllum	woelfliae
Bulbophyllum	monoliforme
Bulbophyllum	tentaculiferum
Bulbophyllum	nitidum
Bulbophyllum	boukettae
Bulbophyllum	patella
Bulbophyllum	reevei
Bulbophyllum	restrepia
Cattleya nobilior amaliae outcross (Miranda)
Cattleya nobilior amaliae outcross (Bela Vista)
Cattleya nobilior amaliae 'Dayana'
Cattleya nobilior amaliae 'Lirian' x 'Sofina'
Cattleya violacea caerulea 'Fabio Nahas' x self
Cattleya violacea flamea 'Aki' x 'Miriam Rosa'
Cattleya violacea field collected
Cattleya violacea 'Francis King'
Cattleya violacea 'Jean Wilson' FCC/AOS x 'Muse' FCC/AOS
Dendrobium cuthbertsonii (pink)
Dendrobium cuthbertsonii (red)


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2012)

Awesome Bulbo list Chris.:drool::drool:


Is your contortisepalum the dark or light form?


----------



## goods (May 27, 2012)

You don't have what Jon and Forrest were calling Rusty?


----------



## ChrisFL (May 27, 2012)

I had it at one point. I lost it during a major overheating disaster in 2010.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Rick! It's the yellow form. Never seen anyone in the US bloom a true dark form.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 27, 2012)

My two grow areas:

[YOUTUBE]nbOysw-iI_M&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Wh8EvhQkFNw&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZpJKGkZjt3U&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2012)

Clever!


----------



## Candace (May 27, 2012)

That's o.k. we still love you:>


----------



## Hera (May 27, 2012)

Nice little emerald boa. You don't do paphs, but you do bulbos well.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2012)

Hera said:


> Nice little emerald boa. You don't do paphs, but you do bulbos well.




Olasana Island is in the South Pacific east of New Guinea, so the snake should be a green tree python instead of the emerald boa.

The coloring is a touch pastel too to be an emerald.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 27, 2012)

Good eye Rick, It's a Green Tree Python.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2012)

Would you like to try? ity:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 28, 2012)

Great setups!


----------



## goods (Jun 3, 2012)

Is your B. nitidum on the same branch as the M. dischorense? If so, does yours routinely have issues with keeping leaves? Mine recently had a bunch turn black and fall off, but the bulbs stay green and healthy. It's putting out 4-5 new growths, but I'm down to like two mature leaves.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jun 7, 2012)

Zach, did you just get your nitidum? They loose leaves pretty easily when adjusting, but it's no biggie. It gets same conditions as dischorense.


----------



## goods (Jun 7, 2012)

Nah, I got one from Jon last fall. It grew well for a while, then the leaves started getting black tips and dropping off. I think the mix it was in started to break down and was staying too wet in my tank. I took it out the basket the other day and it sort of divided itself into a few pieces with new growths. I have them all mounted on cork now back in the tank.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jun 7, 2012)

It's really not a wet feet species.


----------



## goods (Jun 8, 2012)

That's what I figured. I moved it to the cork mount and just put a tiny sprig of the live moss I have popping up everywhere on the mount. I water it daily or every other day now.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 15, 2012)

Candace said:


> That's o.k. we still love you:>



I do some slippers. Would that make you love me more, Candace?


----------

